# 2006 Altima SE randomly not starting



## civilian383 (May 10, 2010)

2006 Altima SE around 50K. Occasionally won't start right away when sitting for a few hours. Crank the motor and just continues to crank and doesn't catch. Let it sit for a minute and try again and it will start. 
My wife tried tried to start it this morning and no go. It sounded like it was not getting enough air. I opened up the air filter box and tried again and vroom it started right up. It has a new air filter (2K-3k) and still looks clean. 
Does anyone have any ideas or tips on how to get to find out what this is? I don't really want to have to take this to a dealer if I don't have to.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

which engine? 2.5 usually have bad crank sensors but cam sensors are common too. both will do that. 3.5L usually have a bad cam sensor but every once in a while a crank sensor. Happy hunting


----------



## civilian383 (May 10, 2010)

2.5l Engine


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

most likely a crank sensor but cam sensor is pretty common too. will cause an intermitent hard start. Both trigger an SES light for the most part


----------



## JunseiMotors (Jun 1, 2010)

i agree. I would start by replacing both cam & crank sensors. you can actually have a crank sensor code (p0335 i believe) & have a bad cam sensor and vice versa. this is why Nissan now makes a cam & crank kit sold together. we replace both of them here at the dealership when we get either cam or crank code. kit goes for about $50-$60. ill get you the part number tomorrow when I got to work. if the problem persist, I would move to the fuel pump as your next issue. Those are 2 very common no start/long crank times on 02-06 Altima 2.5L

:tmi:


----------



## doc4bax (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a crankshaft sensor go bad on my 2.5S. The process was slow. Every once in a while it took 4-5 cranks to start and then no problems for months. Then the process starts over and had got to the point it took like 10 cranks to start. It finally tripped the SES light. I plugged in my reader and sure enough it was the crank sensor. This seems to be a very common problem with the altimas. They redesigned the sensor. The old one or rather original is plastic and the new one is metal. The old one gets oil inside of it and doesn't work right (hard starts, crappy acceleration). The sensor is on the back side of the engine (towards the firewall and at the lowest part of the block on the drivers side). It is a PITA to get to. It has one bolt holding it and the connector is a royal PITA to remove. You can do it though. You have to lay on the front of the car and engine and look down at the far right (facing vehicle) where the intake manifold inlet is. You will see it. You have to reach down and go in from the right and get a socket on it and remove it. Leave the plug on until you get the sensor off the block. Then you have better access to remove the plug. I heard taking this to the dealer to have it done is not cheap.


----------

